# Car hire



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

My nephew is arriving to visit next Sunday landing at porto.
He would like to hire a car for the week but doesn't have a credit card.
Does anyone know of companies that accept pre paid credit cards or debit cards ?
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

His best bet is to book and pay via a UK site that will accept prepayment in full with pre pai or debit cards but he needs to check that hirer won't still reguire a C/C for a "tagged" deposit


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

Even with a pre-pay card, the car hire company may "ring fence" or hold the amount of the excess, this would mean that if he topped up €500 & they had a deposit or excess of €400, he may only have access to €100 until the car hire company release the hold... Same when a hotel takes a "swipe" of your card. I've had major issues with this in the past!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't think a prepaid or debit could be "ring fenced" they'd have to take an actual payment


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

A few years ago I had an issue with a pre-paid credit card, where they "held" money at a hotel. I got a separate card from then on, for deposits, car hire etc. this was a few years ago, and I know there was a bit of a fuss, so things have probably changed.


----------

